# [SOLVED] DOCX, PPTX, XLSX still recognized as unknown type when downloaded in IE



## rubyroseveloso (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have the following components installed when the issue was encountered:
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 3
Microsoft Office Word 2003 SP3
Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint File Formats 
Microsoft Update - All High-Priority updates
Internet Explorer 8

I tried opening file attachments (DOCX, XLSX, PPTX) from other sites and the files are opened successfully.

To cater the new file extensions in my web application, I have added the following content types DOCX, XLSX and PPTX:
DOCX - application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.document
XLSX - application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.sheet
PPTX - application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.presentation

However, when I tried downloading attachments with these extensions from my web application, I am still unable to open the files. Instead, these files cannot be recognized and is displayed as Unknown File Type during file download.

Here are the headers sent to the browser:

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Content-Type: application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.sheet
Content-Length: 8265
Server: My Framework
Date: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 09:29:48 GMT
Expires: Tue, 18 Jan 2050 14:25:27 GMT

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Content-Type: application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.presentation
Content-Length: 44647
Server: My Framework
Date: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 09:29:18 GMT
Expires: Tue, 18 Jan 2050 14:25:27 GMT

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Content-Type: application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.document
Content-Length: 21482
Server: My Framework
Date: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 09:28:39 GMT
Expires: Tue, 18 Jan 2050 14:25:27 GMT


Does anyone have any ideas on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: DOCX, PPTX, XLSX still recognized as unknown type when downloaded in IE*

Try adding all the possibilities .docm + 
* PowerPoint Presentation (*.pptx)
* PowerPoint Macro-Enabled Presentation (*.pptm)
* PowerPoint Template (*.potx)
* PowerPoint Macro-Enabled Template (*.potm)
* PowerPoint Show (*.ppsx)
* PowerPoint Macro-Enabled Show (*.ppsm)
* Excel Workbook (*.xlsx)
* Excel Macro-Enabled Workbook (*.xlsm)
* Excel Binary Workbook (*.xlsb)
* Excel Template (*.xltx)
* Excel Macro-Enabled Template (*.xltm)
* Excel Add-In (*.xlam)
I think this might cover however you created your web aplication.


----------



## rubyroseveloso (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: DOCX, PPTX, XLSX still recognized as unknown type when downloaded in IE*

Hi,

I was able to resolve the issue by not only installing the compatibility pack, but also installing the word, excel and powerpoint viewer. I noticed that before the viewer installation, the content type from the system registry does not include the docx, xlsx, and the pptx file extensions. However, when I installed the viewers, the file extensions were added to the registry.

To verify, is it necessary to also install these viewers and not only the compatibility pack?

Thanks!

Regards,
Ruby


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've opened a new thread for your post 0n 3/29/11 concerning DOCX etc. and Registry Placement.


----------

